# My boys are home :D



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I picked them up on saturday! No pics as of yet, but soon....i promise lol.

I was not at all pleased with the conditions they were being housed in.....AT ALL. This lady told me that i was not to put them in a tank...for any reason...but..when i arrived at her home, she had 7 boys in one 10 gallon, and 2 in another (mind you, these are 8 month old rattie BOYS...bigg butts!) No place to hide (not that there was room) no food and just a little water bottle.....But anyway...i picked my boys out a split black capped (i think lol) and a beige hooded with red eyes. The hooded is alot more social than the capped (HAHA they dont have names yet...) he likes to explore, and will willingly climb out onto my lap to check me out. The Capped boy seems to be comming around, with lots of bribes he finally started to climb on my lap with his brother, but then stopped and turned back. He is shy, likes to hide alot, but neither of them bite, they grab my fingers gently, just to test them i believe, and the hooded licks me occassionaly.
They moved into a 55"hx19"dx30"w cage with shelves, hammocks, toys and everything they could imagine. They sleep in an igloo at the bottom, not daring to touch the hammocks yet. And the best part is, they are SMART. This lady did not litter train them....at all, they went wherever they were at her house, but when they found it in their new cage, they immediatly knew what to do! They have had a few mishaps, but that is to be expected. They are both urine stained a nasty yellowish color on their white parts, so they are being wiped down with wipes twice a day.
They happily much on Mazuri throughout the day, and get veggies, fruit and yogurt, eggs or whatever else i think they will like (that is healthy) in the evening.

I will post pictures when i get a chance, busy busy lady lol.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

PICTURE TIME!!!!! (sorry its late lol) The Capped boy is first, then both of them, then hooded boy, and last is the cage....Hope you enjoy

1 
2 
3 

Both 

1 
2 
3 

Cage


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Cute!! Boys there! Nice sized cage for them too!

Congrats! Are they more adjusted lately?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

you could name the capped one cappacino (however you spell it) that cage is nicer than my house!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

The hooded boy is great, very inquisitive, and loves to lick my hands. But i fear the Capped boy is regressing in his progress, he has become fearful of me and any noise in or around the cage. He still willingly takes treats from my hand, sometimes snatching, but other than that wants nothing to do with me. T
They get playtime on my bed everynight, but the capped boy wont leave the cage for more than a minute then goes in and watches his brother, the hooded boy likes to run from one end to the other, then stops and checks on me, then does it again.

I'm hoping with more time and bribes, that he will come around, but if not...that is ok too he is still an adorable little, well, big boy and i love him all the same...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

cuteeeeeeeeee


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

awww, they are both adorable! 
i hope the capped boy comes aroun soon!

(sorry for any typing errors..i have a ratty in my sleeve. :lol: )


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

the cage look big. do u no wht type it is?


----------

